# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  What do you think of the new chat?

## Total Eclipse

It has been over a week since the new chat went up, what do you all think of it?  ::):

----------


## L

I like it, would like to be able to use it  ::):  not your fault!

----------


## Total Eclipse

> I like it, would like to be able to use it  not your fault!



You mean how it has been a bit empty? I'm hoping an e-mail blast and some promoting on social media will help with that, but if you get some spare time and could pop into the chat to help it to get more active that would help a whole lot  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

Very cool. I don't usually join in the chats because I can't keep up. But it looks neat.  ::):

----------


## emorin613

Just wondering, ever think of using the app "Band"?  Used it for a game a while back and found it pretty useful. Makes for a great chat room app for mobiles with some other neat features  ::):

----------

